# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Diepvriesgroenten minstens even gezond als verse! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Groente uit de diepvries, pot of blik is even gezond als verse groenten.* Diepvriesgroente bevat evenveel vitamines als verse groente. 
Pot- en blikgroente bevatten iets minder vitamines dan verse groente, maar zijn nog steeds een prima alternatief.

Dat in diepvriesgroente evenveel vitamines zitten als in verse groente komt door de snelle manier van verwerken. 
Groente die wordt ingevroren, gaat meteen van het veld naar de fabriek. Daar wordt de groente dan meteen verwerkt en diepgevroren. 
Bij het diepvriezen worden de groenten na het blancheren door grote tunnels geleid met een temparatuur van -40°C. 
Hierin blijven de groenten zo kort mogelijk. Zodra in de kern van de groenten een temperatuur van -18°C wordt gemeten, worden de groenten opgeslagen in grote vriescellen (-18°C) totdat ze worden verpakt. 
Het grote verschil met het thuis invriezen van groenten is de snelheid waarmee dit gebeurt. Tijdens het langzame vriesproces thuis worden de ijskristallen gevormd, die de celstructuur van de groenten beschadigen. Met als gevolg dat de kwaliteit van de groenten achteruit gaat.

Ook groente die bestemd is voor pot en blik wordt zo snel mogelijk verwerkt, maar bij het inmaken in blik of pot (het steriliseren) gaan wat meer vitamines verloren.

Het is overigens een misverstand dat bij verse groente geen vitamines verloren gaan. Tijdens het vervoer van de groente naar de winkel, maar vooral tijdens het bewaren daalt de hoeveelheid vitamines enigszins. 
Bewaar verse groenten niet langer dan 2 tot 3 dagen. De meeste groenten blijven het langst vers als je ze in de koelkast bewaart.

Er zijn veel verschillende soorten vitaminen en zij hebben verschillende eigenschappen. Ook de gevoeligheid van de diverse vitamines voor o.a. verhitting, de invloed van licht of zuurstof loopt uiteen. Zo neemt vitamine C bij verhitting snel af, maar betacaroteen juist niet.

*Door de groente op de juiste manier te koken blijven zoveel mogelijk vitamines behouden. Een paar adviezen:*
• zet verse groente op met weinig water en kook niet langer dan 10 tot 20 minuten;
• Groenten in blik of glas moeten enkel worden opgewarmd en niet gekookt. Zo blijven ze lekker knapperig en rijk aan vitaminen en mineralen;
• bereid diepvriesgroente volgens de gebruiksaanwijzing op de verpakking, kook ze niet langer dan nodig en slechts in een beetje water;
• houd groente niet te lang warm. Hierdoor gaan extra vitamines verloren.

(Bron: Gezondheid.be)

----------

